# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Bảng giá vé máy bay JETSTAR

## thietht

_Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay_

----------


## volderman

*Giảm giá vé máy bay Jetstar cho du khách nội địa*
Dịch vụ đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ của Babylon chuyên cung cấp các loại vé máy bay giá rẻ cho khách hàng. Hiện chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ của các hãng: Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar, … Babylon đảm bảo cung cấp cho khách hãng những vé máy bay chính hãng, giá cả hợp lý.

_Giảm giá vé máy bay cho du khách nội địa_
Ngày 12 tháng 6 vừa qua, hãng hàng không VietJet Air và Hiệp hội Du lịch TP.HCM (HTA) đã ký thỏa thuận hợp tác chương trình kích cầu du lịch nội địa 2012, đồng loạt giảm giá vé máy bay jetstar cho du khách nội địa.
Bước đầu sẽ có 10 doanh nghiệp lữ hành TP.HCM tham gia chương trình này, với động thái giảm 49% giá vé hành trình TP.HCM – Hà Nội – TP.HCM từ nay cho đến hết năm (không áp dụng dịp lễ 2.9). Các chuyến bay kích cầu có thời gian bay đi trước 7 giờ sáng và bay về sau 21 giờ.
Vừa qua, HTA cũng phối hợp với Vietnam Airlines giảm giá 40% cho các đoàn khách đi tour trong nước. Đến nay đã có 19 công ty du lịch tham gia.
Hà Nội City:
 Số 23 - Ngõ 131 Thái Hà - Đống Đa
 Tel: 043.555.8567 - 043.555.8590
 Hotline: 1900 6681 - Fax: 043 556 2606
 TP Hồ Chí Minh City:
 P. 802 - số 180-182 Lý Chính Thắng - P9.Q3
 Tel: 0839.315.381 Hotline: 1900 6681
 Fax: 086.290.5020
 Hải Phòng City:
 Số 5 Nguyễn Bình - P.Đổng Quốc Bình - Q.Ngô Quyền
 Hotline: 1900 6681 - Tel: 031.3261.886
 Fax: 031.3261.308
 Đà Nẵng City:
 43 Phạm Văn Bạch - Q. Hải Châu
 Hotline: 1900 6681
*Nguồn:v**emaybayjetstar*

----------

